# Firm Brompton suspension 'bung'



## CharlieB (25 Mar 2010)

My Brompton was supplied last August with normal suspension as opposed to the firm suspension ordered as at the time the firm variety of the little rubber bung was unavailable. This appears to be still the case.

Is there a spare one in reasonable nick out there, please?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Mar 2010)

www.sjscycles.co.uk

the website says they are in stock.


----------



## CharlieB (25 Mar 2010)

Many thanks!
That's an impressive retailer - it's a complete build-yourself-a-brompton fest!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Mar 2010)

brilliant service and willing to advise on every nook and cranny of a brompton.


----------



## BigSteev (25 Mar 2010)

Can totally recommend SJS. They accidentally sent me the wrong length brake cable (needed a tandem one - got a regular). One phone call and the correct one was sent, special delivery and totally FOC. Arrived the next morning.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Mar 2010)

And I went on a tour around the factory a few years ago - fantastic! They had just bought up the remaining stock of Brookes saddles at the time...£115 for a Honey coloured titanium railed cheek spacer!


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Mar 2010)

If you place a "jubilee clip" around your present "bung" it will firm it up at far less expense and inconvenience.

As a bonus the tightening / loosening allows you to adjust the "boinginess" (technical term) of the suspension to your personal taste


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Mar 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> If you place a "jubilee clip" around your present "bung" it will firm it up at far less expense and inconvenience.
> 
> As a bonus the tightening / loosening allows you to adjust the "boinginess" (technical term) of the suspension to your personal taste




not true for 2009 onwards


----------

